# More Mia and Summer!



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

First a group picture!










Beau, Bernard, Mia, Summer, and Rose.

Mia and Summer are getting along pretty well which is saying a lot for Summer.




























More


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

And Mia being Mia.


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

Lovely pics, especially the group one . I cant get my 2 to stay still for even one second!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I was gonna brian storm more names .. I'm glad you're settling with Mia  She's a cutie pootie


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Agility...yes!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

briteday said:


> Agility...yes!


Can't wait till she's old enough to start learning. We're going to start working with the clicker pretty soon. She's a brilliant little girl and very athletic.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Laurelin congrats! She is beautiful! Love the new group pic!
Nessa


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I have grown to love Paps but I don't know that I could handle all that energy! I'm limited somewhat on doing physical things (I have MS) so my two that I have now are great couch potatoes (except when it cools down and we go to the dog park every weekend!). So, I will live vicariously through your pictures of them having the zoomies.

Mia has the prettiest markings...love the little blaze between on her face...really stands out between the black!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone! She's settling in pretty well, but she is a real wild child. I knew going into it she would be as I purposefully looked for a high energy puppy. She's a sweetie and sooo much fun though! I'm really enjoying it. 



> I have grown to love Paps but I don't know that I could handle all that energy! I'm limited somewhat on doing physical things (I have MS) so my two that I have now are great couch potatoes (except when it cools down and we go to the dog park every weekend!). So, I will live vicariously through your pictures of them having the zoomies.
> 
> Mia has the prettiest markings...love the little blaze between on her face...really stands out between the black!


You just need a Rose papillon. Rose is fine with a 30 minute play session and a long lapdog session. She's almost too easy sometimes.

I love her markings too. She's a hound tricolor though so her markings are in the middle of changing. I think her markings will end up like a darker version of her mom's, but I think she'll keep that narrow stripe of white. Her mom had none at her age.










She's just a pup there in that picture.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Well then, I think you need to send Rose to me...NOT. Roxxy would hate me forever...I promised her no more brothers or sisters.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh, such a great looking group! Mia is gorgeous - CONGRATS!!
I'm glad she's getting along with the rest well!


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

I didn't know you got a new pup! She is GORGEOUS! I too love her colors. 

I can't wait to see lots more pictures.


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Can't wait till she's old enough to start learning. We're going to start working with the clicker pretty soon. She's a brilliant little girl and very athletic.


She looks like she's going to be an awesome agility pup! I absolutely adore the pic of Mia running with her legs tucked under her. Congrats on the new pup, she looks like she'll be fun!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

What a cutie she is! Looks like she's gonna be a handful! Her running pictures really remind me of Nia's running pictures from when she was younger. If I ever get another Pap, it will be a hound tri one. I love that coloring!

Sorry for the bad quality pics!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> What a cutie she is! Looks like she's gonna be a handful! Her running pictures really remind me of Nia's running pictures from when she was younger. If I ever get another Pap, it will be a hound tri one. I love that coloring!


She's adorable! We don't see enough pictures of her. 

Nard was a sprinter as a youngster too. (Well he still is really)




























versus now:


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow how do you get such great pictures? It's so hard for me to even take one of Nia! It's always blurry or she's already half moved out of my camera view when I've taken the picture.

The last one is my absolute favorite! Look at all that hair! And the pose!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

There all beautiful, but I just love the color of Mia!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

AWWW, I'm in love!! She needs to come have a play session with Roxy! lol


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Aww, it's Mia! What a cutie. I'm flying over to steal the crew, okay?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Equinox said:


> Aww, it's Mia! What a cutie. I'm flying over to steal the crew, okay?


I'm right with you! I get Rose cuz she's supposed to be the "couch potato" and that's all I could handle! Mia would be the death of me..as are all the rest


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

By the way how old is Rose? And did she used to have a lot more sabling on her head as a puppy?

I just showed my mother pictures of your dogs and she thinks Nia will grow up to have similar colors to Rose. We all love Mia by the way. We would steal her in a heartbeat too.

Actually in our area there's been dog snatchers. We saw a poster today saying a Yorkie was missing and was taken off the road by a stranger and immediately taken into a blue van and driven away. Be careful with your beautiful dogs!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Ohh, if anybody would snatch my puppies, they better beware!! I will become ruthless, and have no boundaries. They are like my children and best friends, both of them. They have been there for me when others have not. Puppy snatchers, take that as a warning!! LOL

(Laurelin, btw, I'm coming to puppy snatch Mia, Bernard and Summer. They are my fav's.)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

> Wow how do you get such great pictures? It's so hard for me to even take one of Nia! It's always blurry or she's already half moved out of my camera view when I've taken the picture.


Honestly I finally went out and bought a DSLR. My old cameras were way too slow to take pictures especially of super fast tiny dogs. For a couple hundred more my DSLR gets pictures I never could've gotten otherwise. It's been well worth it. 



Michiyo-Fir said:


> By the way how old is Rose? And did she used to have a lot more sabling on her head as a puppy?
> 
> I just showed my mother pictures of your dogs and she thinks Nia will grow up to have similar colors to Rose. We all love Mia by the way. We would steal her in a heartbeat too.


Rose is 4 years old. I honestly don't know how much sabling she had as a puppy, we've only had her here for 2 years. We're actually her third home believe it or not, some people didn't want her and she was bounced around a while and back to her breeder a couple times. She was offered to us as a permanent home and she's not going anywhere now, lol! I never saw her until the day we picked her up when she was 2 years old. We agreed to take her sight unseen.

Rose on her first day home here:



















We only had two back then!



> (Laurelin, btw, I'm coming to puppy snatch Mia, Bernard and Summer. They are my fav's.)


Summer says you can have Mia, lol! I would die if someone stole my dogs though. They're all pretty good.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> I'm right with you! I get Rose cuz she's supposed to be the "couch potato" and that's all I could handle! Mia would be the death of me..as are all the rest


From what I'm hearing about Mia, I think she'll get on nicely with Trent. So, dibs on Mia. I call Beau, too. Is that okay with you, Laurelin?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Equinox said:


> From what I'm hearing about Mia, I think she'll get on nicely with Trent. So, dibs on Mia. I call Beau, too. Is that okay with you, Laurelin?


I'd like Nard then since he's a crazy boy. I want a crazy brother for Nia! I think you're running out of Paps Laurelin!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Heck- I'll _give_ Laurelin a dog instead of take hers, lmao. She can have Donatello who is just as whacky and zoomy as hers. lmao.

Now how's _that_ sound, Laurelin? I know Donatello's not a Pap, but we can add some extensions and give him a little fringe.  No one would ever have to know.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

deege39 said:


> Heck- I'll _give_ Laurelin a dog instead of take hers, lmao. She can have Donatello who is just as whacky and zoomy as hers. lmao.
> 
> Now how's _that_ sound, Laurelin? I know Donatello's not a Pap, but we *can add some extensions and give him a little fringe*.  No one would ever have to know.


ROFLMFAO!!!! Now that would be a sight to see. Maybe you could trade Donatello for one of Laurelin's Paps that are left...if there are any!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh no, she can keep'em.  I wouldn't need to trade-off.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

deege39 said:


> Heck- I'll _give_ Laurelin a dog instead of take hers, lmao. She can have Donatello who is just as whacky and zoomy as hers. lmao.
> 
> Now how's _that_ sound, Laurelin? I know Donatello's not a Pap, but we can add some extensions and give him a little fringe.  No one would ever have to know.


That'd be way too cute! I'm sure the boys would love him and love to play with him. 

So when are you sending him? j/k 

No one gets Mia. She's being a good girl right now.


----------



## dizzysmile (Aug 6, 2009)

Your dogs are so beautiful! And so is your photography; your colors are very rich and gorgeous. 

I figured you were the perfect person to ask, (and sorry for the random off-topic reply lol) but I was thinking of getting a Papillon for my apartment dog. I was reading into them, though, and I came across something that said that they could be seriously injured or killed just from them jumping out of your arms or off the back of the couch. This really scared me. I know some dogs tend to jump out of people's arms and such, and I wouldn't be able to deal with my dog getting hurt all the time. Although I'm only 5'2 1/2, I'm not exactly very tall.  I don't have a couch, but I do have a bed, I was wondering if this is as big of a concern as they say it is. I know small dogs are fragile, but are they SO fragile that jumping off the bed could _kill_ them? Also, would having a very playful cat as a playmate hurt one? She's not a _monster_, but she definitely plays rough with my boyfriend and I.

Again, sorry! lol.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

dizzysmile said:


> Your dogs are so beautiful! And so is your photography; your colors are very rich and gorgeous.
> 
> I figured you were the perfect person to ask, (and sorry for the random off-topic reply lol) but I was thinking of getting a Papillon for my apartment dog. I was reading into them, though, and I came across something that said that they could be seriously injured or killed just from them jumping out of your arms or off the back of the couch. This really scared me. I know some dogs tend to jump out of people's arms and such, and I wouldn't be able to deal with my dog getting hurt all the time. Although I'm only 5'2 1/2, I'm not exactly very tall.  I don't have a couch, but I do have a bed, I was wondering if this is as big of a concern as they say it is. I know small dogs are fragile, but are they SO fragile that jumping off the bed could _kill_ them? Also, would having a very playful cat as a playmate hurt one? She's not a _monster_, but she definitely plays rough with my boyfriend and I.
> 
> Again, sorry! lol.


I think their fragility gets over-exaggerated. My Summer is a bit of a daredevil and has leapt off of just about everything she can find. Once she jumped off a wall that is almost as tall as me, landed fine and just kept on running without missing a beat. 

Her by her wall:










Mine jump off the back of the couch and the bed daily with only two injuries so far (same dog) and he was actually just running and playing when he hurt himself, not jumping. My breeder and I think part of it is allowing them to jump and stay conditioned. The people that don't that we know seem to actually have more injuries with their dogs. I keep them in as best shape I can and since they do jump off the couch frequently (it's very low), they seem to be able to land well. Keeping them muscular and fit and not carrying excess weight is a big help in my opinion. That's not to say accidents don't happen, but they could with any dog. I have a friend that had her pap push off her chest and he landed on his head. He ended up with a short vet visit but was pretty much fine. My dog that's injured himself (Beau) is a spazz and he didn't injure himself doing anything major. He's pinched a nerve in his shoulder and in his back and he's ripped out his dewclaw a few times. We haven't had any serious injuries so far, thankfully.

Mia thinks she can fly and she's so little and so uncoordinated that I do prevent her from jumping. They like to fly off of you if you'll let them, so I tend to keep a hand on their chest to keep them from doing that and hurting themselves. I also have stairs up for the really tall beds. I try to encourage them to use the stairs but of course they all have decided to just jump once or twice. I'd get some stairs for the bed and then teach the dog to go up and down them just to minimize the risk. Their bones are small and yes can break easier than say a rottweiler, but I certainly don't think you need to worry about them constantly hurting themselves. 

Oh and paps are known to be very cat friendly. Most adore cats.


----------



## dizzysmile (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, that's very helpful!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

dizzysmile said:


> Your dogs are so beautiful! And so is your photography; your colors are very rich and gorgeous.
> 
> I figured you were the perfect person to ask, (and sorry for the random off-topic reply lol) but I was thinking of getting a Papillon for my apartment dog. I was reading into them, though, and I came across something that said that they could be seriously injured or killed just from them jumping out of your arms or off the back of the couch. This really scared me. I know some dogs tend to jump out of people's arms and such, and I wouldn't be able to deal with my dog getting hurt all the time. Although I'm only 5'2 1/2, I'm not exactly very tall.  I don't have a couch, but I do have a bed, I was wondering if this is as big of a concern as they say it is. I know small dogs are fragile, but are they SO fragile that jumping off the bed could _kill_ them? Also, would having a very playful cat as a playmate hurt one? She's not a _monster_, but she definitely plays rough with my boyfriend and I.
> 
> Again, sorry! lol.


They're really not that fragile. Mine jumps off high places all the time too, no harm done. Basically they're just telling you to be careful and not to play too roughly with them.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Lol, my paps, including the 4 month old puppy, jump from high places all the time..and keep going like nothing ever happened!!


----------

